# Looking for an bjj coach ~~~



## heisjcoleno10 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi, 
This is Robert from Los Angeles, I would like to find a guy( female preferred) to teach or train with my aunt. She needs private lesson. Even that guy is a white belt is still ok.
Anyone interested in it can just leave a comment, i must reply as soon as possible.
thx~~~


----------



## JKDRick (Dec 10, 2006)

Robert,

I'm not sure if your still looking for a coach but go to my website and contact me if you are interested. We'll talk more in depth about your situation. www.freewebs.com/innertruth

Rick


----------

